#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Security related IOT vulnerabilities!

## Bhavya

IOT has connected the people to one another through their smart devices. There are a lot of attack routes related to IoT devices, and many of them are cyber-based it is therefore pretty challenging to secure and manage a total IOT set-up. Here are some of the security-related vulnerabilities in IOT.


A Wobbly web interfaceInappropriate Usage of Authentication /Authorization MechanismsNetwork services are insecureNo transport layer encryptionInsecure privacyUndependable cloud interfaceInsufficient security featuresUnguarded patches and upgradesDeleting personal data

Do you guys know any tricks to protect ourselves from these security vulnerabilities of IOT?

----------

